# Your good Dog breed photos wanted



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello,

Im looking for some good photos of your dog breed which we can use in our 'Pet Encyclopedia' on the various dog breed profiles.

If you have a good profile photo of your dog you have already taken or if you can take a really good photo which we could use, then please send them in to me at [email protected] , so come on everyone get your camera out and start taking some great photos.

We are currently looking for photos of all dog breeds !!!

A good example of a photo is this Dalmatian one that Carol sent in.

Thanks for your help
Mark


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i got lots on pc i take pics of all the dogs that stay with me or i walk i'll send some more for you


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

carol said:


> i got lots on pc i take pics of all the dogs that stay with me or i walk i'll send some more for you


Hi Carol,

That will be a great help 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

wil sort them in a folder and send it to you


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got a few,I'll email them over to you.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Thankyou Carol and Sallyanne, the more photos people send the better !

Thanks
Mark


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Sending in some of my kelpie!


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

JUST EMAILED ONE OF MY BEAGLES AND ONE OF MY AMERICAN COCKERS
Pauline


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

pkb1 said:


> JUST EMAILED ONE OF MY BEAGLES AND ONE OF MY AMERICAN COCKERS
> Pauline


Thankyou Pauline for the photos, they are great and i've already uploaded them to the 'Pet Encyclopedia'.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

If you need any black lab pictures, a friend of mine has a very handsome chap - he even used to have his own blog


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

i will try and take a good one of my boxer if she will stand still for more than 30 seconds


----------

